# XtraRide Exrened protection warranty



## fordman01 (Jun 18, 2011)

Anyone familiar with this warranty company?


----------



## Kirk (Jun 19, 2011)

Re: XtraRide Exrened protection warranty

While I am not familiar with that particular one, let me suggest that you read the following article from Escapee's Magazine to help understand how to check one out and what to look for.

http://www.adventure.1tree.net/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=88&Itemid=124


----------



## fordman01 (Jun 19, 2011)

Re: XtraRide Exrened protection warranty

Thanks Kirk i will do that.


----------

